# horsefield tourtus i havnt got a clue help !!



## Elkie (Jul 1, 2008)

hi i have just got a horsefield tourtoise and would like some help as i have never looked after anything like him 
he is around a year old , i have a very large huch for him which has two levels and he also has access to some grass .
i was wondering if it is ok to keep the heat light on at night and turn it off in the day ?
since i have got him he hasnt rely eaten or drank i have only had him for two days is this a worry he hasnt been to the toilet either ?
one of his eyes is also closed up i think he has scached it was just wondering if it would recover by himself or would i need to take him to the vets ?
and roughley how much food do i need to feed him as what i have been putting out seems alot 
thank you and hope someone would be able to help 
elkie


----------



## redgorecki (Jul 18, 2008)

a hutch is totally inappropriate accommodation for a tortoise. he should ideally be in a well ventilated vivarium with a heat lamp and suitable florescent lighting for the day and then a heat mat at night to ensure the temperature goes no lower than 60'. the temp under the heat lamp should be about 85' and the lamp should be situated at one end of the vivarium to allow a temp drop at the other end.
they can be fed a tortoise mix available from pet shops supplemented with fresh food, dandelions etc. fruit is not ideal in regular or large quantities
don't know where you live but i can recommend CJ Hall, a reptile vet based in surrey. they are on the internet and would offer care advice over the phone. 
good luck. i have a horsefield and with the right care they are lively feisty pets.


----------



## hanur23 (Oct 6, 2008)

a hutch isn't the right conditions for a tortoise, they only eat and move around when they are warm. you don't have to get heat lamps etc unless the room your keeping it in is cold, just keep a thick layer of newspaper on the bottom and put in dry leaves or more newspaper on one side. tortoises also do not like grass even if it doesn't feel wet to you then underneath of a tortoise shell is very sensitive i suggest you cover the grass in dark bark. with your tortoise being so young i would suggest that you don't hibernate it a lot of small tortoises die through hibernation, if you do choose to keep it awake then you'll need heat lamps etc. hope this helped


----------

